# Book question



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 1, 2011)

Edit) Reformatted post.

How do you obtain a book if:
-The book is listed as being available for online purchase only, but not as an ebook
-The only places that sell the book online are out of stock, have been for years, and won't be getting new copies any time soon
-The entirety of Google couldn't find any downloads for pirated ebook versions, no matter the search terms


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 1, 2011)

You write it yourself.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 1, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> You write it yourself.


I would rather not. My writing is terrible.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 1, 2011)

You can't find a ebook version of it?

Also it would be nice to know the book in question.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 1, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> You can't find a ebook version of it?
> 
> Also it would be nice to know the book in question.


Xena: All I Need to Know I Learned from the Warrior Princess. I was going to get it for a friend's birthday, but it looks like I can't get it for her now.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 1, 2011)

You mean this one?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 1, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> You mean this one?


I don't trust eBay enough to buy things from there. I also won't have any spare money until next week. As my friend's birthday isn't until early next year, I have a good deal of time to find reputable sellers of the book, but I'd like to get ahead on everything.


Edit) Whoops, I was under the assumption that that sale was expiring tomorrow.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It has Ebay Buyers protection. If they rip you off just complain to Ebay and they will make things all fine and dandy


----------



## Nujui (Sep 1, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you trust Amazon?


Also I don't think there was ever a ebook ver of this ever made.


EDIT: Didn't notice your edit. Yeah it doesn't end tomorrow.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 1, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I would rather not risk it.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 1, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gave you a Amazon link, do you trust them?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 1, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, yes, but how did you even find it? I googled for hours already and Amazon didn't even pop up.


Edit) Chell just told me the last three times she ordered from Amazon, the orders never got to the house. So maybe not.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 1, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I googled:
Xena: All I Need to Know I Learned from the Warrior Princess

Went into the shopping part of the search. Clicked on the first thing I saw and it gave me a list of stores that sold the book. Amazon was the first one to pop up.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As great as google is, its not always the answer. All i did was just put the book title in the Amazon search field and i got this.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url...amp;x=0&y=0


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 1, 2011)

I was actually hoping to get the book at a bookstore nearby (We have a few Borders bookstores, but that's about it), since I don't have to worry about the book being lost in transit that way, but that doesn't look plausible.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 1, 2011)

For ebay.
-Check seller feedback. If it's good..it's safe, buy it.
-Even if you never receive an order, ebay gives tons of protection. You'd be refunded.

For amazon.
-Essentially the exact same thing I just said.

Both sites are 100% safe. Unless you live in the middle of god damn nowhere, your items wont be lost in transit assuming you know your own address.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 1, 2011)

Keep searching the internet. You'll find a copy of it somewhere... eventually.


----------

